# Buttering stance...



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

So, lots of good info on here on how to butter...but with the search being what it is...i wasn't able to find anything on an ideal stance and stance width.

I am currently riding a NS Proto HDX 160 which is rated as a 5 flex iirc, with Rome Targa's w/ 3.5 degree cant foot beds. I am 5'11 210lbs

I am able to hold a tail press and nose press and butter 360's slowly but my body position is all sorts of fucked to achieve this. 

I am wondering if my stance width is causing part of the problem. When i am skating with my foot next to my binding i can flex the front up super easy. But when my foot is in the binding I am having to sit waaaay back in the saddle to achieve a stable press. 

I ride goofy with 18 foward 15 rear and stance width is:

19in/48cm on the inside or 26in/66cm from centers

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtlD68PAw_8

basically, trial and error. everyone has different preferences, too narrow and you lose stability, too wide and you lose agility.


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply man...and those videos are great that you linked...watched them all. Sounds like I am way too wide right now at 26"..i will dial it back this weekend and see how it goes.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ballistic_BW said:


> Thanks for the reply man...and those videos are great that you linked...watched them all. Sounds like I am way too wide right now at 26"..i will dial it back this weekend and see how it goes.


Damn 26"? thats really wide. I am 5'11" too and go about 23" wide.


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

Yea, I am going to dial it back down to 23"

I was experimenting with even wider...at first i was around 28" testing out these canted bindings. Hurt my knees tho, so i went to 26". Only issue i have really ran into with this wide of a stance is my buttering, with my bindings so wide I have very little effective edge to use while sitting back on the tail or nose.


----------

